
Show HN: Open-sourcing personal health data for the greater good - omirat
https://github.com/oliviermirat/OptimizeUs
======
fundamental
What's the plan for obtaining other comparable recordings?

A single patient recording might be able to yield some insights specific to
that person, but they wouldn't provide much information to generalize from
even if they're over a very long period of time.

To have any power to evaluate machine learning effectively you'd need at least
5-10 subjects (IMO) with most confounding factors controlled in some way or
another. At that scale it doesn't seem practical to have people self reporting
as they find the database.

~~~
omirat
I think there's actually a lot to learn from a single patient recording. The
ultimate aim is to give people advice in real time for them to better manage
their health. This needs to be customized to each individual, so working on a
single patient recording can help us figure out the method to do that (and
whether something like that is even feasible or not). This would be a “proof
of concept”. But I do agree that more data from more patients would be even
more interesting. To be honest, the plan to get more data is not well defined
yet, but I'm going to reach out to many people through different methods,
we'll see what works and what doesn't. I'm also hoping to aggregate other kind
of experiments all in one repository.

